# Moebious The Mummy



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well last week at my local IPMS for our Christmas exchange gift I got The Mummy and that really made my night. I started on him and have him all glued including the sarcophagus. He is all puttied and now I'm putting up the sarcophagus. Using both Squadron green and Apoxie Scuplt. I still have the do the back of the sarcophagus. I ordered the Aztek from CultTVMan on Monday and it came today. I am going to try to follow the painting color chart except I'm going to add the blue like Bob K. did. Lots of work so far but fun! :thumbsup:

plus I reviewed all the builds for color ideas but I think I like what's on the instruction sheet and Bob's build the best so I'm going to follow that.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinx, I had a bunch of downloaded pictures on my computer to for getting painting ideas from. Then I got out in the shop, looked at my paints, and kind of went from there. Near the end it kind of became a do I want to do anymore or add another color question???? I finally reached a point of doing all that detailing work when I said it looks good at this point and I can now stop. I kind of had a huge sigh of relief when that time came! You will also find when you are putting the sarcophagus and back stone wall into place on the base a large gap between it and the sand base. I filled that gap with Apoxie and touched up the paint after by hand. I had previously airbrushed the sand color on the base. I preferred doing that rather than taping or puttying these parts after gluing them into place and then airbrushing the sand base.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Bob, and I see the gap between the wall and the sarcophagus so I'll putty that up after I airbrush them. So what did you use to putty the Mummy!

And I just found out that I have the Mummy series but they are in VHS, not DVD! Now I'm bummed!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I used Apoxie sculpt for all my puttying on the kit. I didn't use any putty on the figure itself. I used it on the sarcophagus seams inside and on the back and gave it a mottled appearance to blend in. I think the seams on the flat areas I did with Bondo putty.

Universal has a Mummy a DVD set, the Mummy Collection. It has five of their classic mummy movies in it.

http://www.amazon.com/Mummy-Legacy-...RRQU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323966578&sr=8-1


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW - just found out they have six of the universals. I have to check but I think I have the Creature. Now that would be really cool to get all of them. But saw one on ebay for $125 and they are on Amazon which my wife likes.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bob, I'm confused. Why didn't you putty the figure?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> Bob, I'm confused. Why didn't you putty the figure?


As I recall I didn't find anything that needed puttying on the figure itself. I used a liberal dousing of liquid plastic cement which flowed over any mold lines and then did a bit of sanding along the seams on the sides after which I did some scribing of the bandages to blend the sanded areas back in. I just didn't find anything on the figure I felt needed any putty type of work.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Bob, want to hear a funny? Well last night Sandy had me go through my DVD collection to see if I had the Creature Universal Legacy Collection and I was suprised that along with the Creature I also had The Invisible Man so out of the 6 I have 2. So then sitting the the family room with her on her laptop logs into Amazon.com and looks them up. She see all six and seeing the two in my hand she orders the other 4. WOW go figure! Love that woman, but then after ordering the four she looks at me and says "OK there ordered, Merry Christmas. But you can have them until Christmas". Then I said "But I'm building the Mummy now". Don't care - not till Christmas. WOW!  She can be mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But got to Love her. And I already know she got me a Wolo Air Horn for my Harley and a US Army Humidor for my cigars :dude: I figured that out with the 2 boxes that came in the mail the other day. The one box says Cuban Crafters which I know that's who makes the humidor. SWEET!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice score Chinxy! This is a really nice kit!

I have a signed Mummy box from Frank Winspur that he signed when I got one from him a couple of years ago.

I haven't started it yet though...

Can't wait to see yours once you sling some paint on it!

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I've airbrushed the 3 different colors of gold on the sarcophagus. Now I'm going to apply the aztek masking. So this is what I'll be working on this weekend along with doing the Christmas decorating with the wife this weekend.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So last night I airbrushed the 3 different golds on the sarcophagus and finally finished masking him. I'll get some more done tonight! He's coming along!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:dude:You're gonna love that humidor Chinxy!!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

hey - it's an Army humidor! So I know I will! Do you have one?:dude:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Yeah, my kids stole my catalog, so I got it last birthday. Though I usually get my smokes from Cigar International cause of the prices.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Just Plain Al said:


> Yeah, my kids stole my catalog, so I got it last birthday. Though I usually get my smokes from Cigar International cause of the prices.


I always (for the past 6 months) get my cigars from bestcigarprices.com. They seem to have the best price on line that I have found. I always get the Havana Honey Del Sol Rum. LOVE THEM!:woohoo: They nomally run me about $85 for 25!

So do you have the Army one?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Oh yes, I have the 120 capacity humidor with the Army medallion, plus my kids had a plate engraved with my entry and retirement dates (11/28/78-03/31/01) and name and rank upon retirement! A treasure to be sure.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I finished The Mummy! But can't upload pic's so why can't we upload? I know - the server migrated! Oh well. I'll put him on facebook for now!

Hey Al - have to say if it weren't for my Army retirement pay being I lost my job months ago I would have drowned.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Chinxy said:


> Hey Al - have to say if it weren't for my Army retirement pay being I lost my job months ago I would have drowned.


 
Right there with you on that one!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well the nameplate from Headless Hearsman came today. Now it didn't take long to paint the right up. I airbrushed the background dark blue and hand painted the letters gold along with the frame. I'd show a pic of him but still can't upload pic's. I think this nameplate is a must have for this kit. It really makes this kit pop.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

This is a test!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...380832556424.2056004.1100239861&type=1&ref=nf

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...56424.2056004.1100239861&type=1&theater[/img]

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...75789989488.2143355.1100239861&type=1&theater

This is the best I can do for now!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Really nice job! The nameplate looks great with your kit.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Stoney! So how did you post that?


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

using Firefox browser....
1) Right click on Photo..select Copy Image Location..

2) Paste location text into message.

3) place tags around location "







" after location..remove the quotes.

4) Click preview post to check image.

That's all.

You can do this with any image from any webpage on the Internet.

I'll do one here from Microsoft .com











You can see how the tags are formed in the message text by quoting this post.

You can do this on most forums. I post my photos to photobucket, for free, then post them on the forums I use.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Stoney - just sent you a PM.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I think I got it now!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

OK..So now go forth and post photos!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> Universal has a Mummy a DVD set, the Mummy Collection. It has five of their classic mummy movies in it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mummy-Legacy-...RRQU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323966578&sr=8-1


Hey Bob, Sandy and the kids got my the remaining 4 I didn't have. Frankenstein, The Wolfman, Dracula and The Mummy! Very nice! I already have The Creature from the Black Lagoon and the Invisible Man.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Just Plain Al said:


> Oh yes, I have the 120 capacity humidor with the Army medallion, plus my kids had a plate engraved with my entry and retirement dates (11/28/78-03/31/01) and name and rank upon retirement! A treasure to be sure.


Hey Al, Sandy got me the 120 humidor. WOW this thing is BIG. She told me she wanted to have it engraved but didn't have time before Christmas. Now to buy some more cigars!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice present Chinxy to be sure!!!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

I just emailed Fritz for a quote on nameplates and I noticed that the Mummy plate that I asked for is the same one you posted above. At least I know it will work well with the kit. :thumbsup:


----------

